
Learning from the Man who solved the market - andrewnc
https://towardsdatascience.com/learning-from-the-man-who-solved-the-market-536146fefe6c
======
haecceity
> He started painting a picture of the secretive, unorthodox hedge fund that
> hired no one with finance degree;

I'm pretty sure rentec is hiring equity analysts on their website right now.

